# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cilat jane vlerat e shoqerise shqiptare?

## Albo

Cdo shoqeri e cdo popull i kesaj bote ka nje histori, ka nje tradite, ka nje kulture, ka vlera e virtyte te admirueshme nga popuj e shoqeri te tjera. E hapa kete teme per te mesuar nga ju, anetaret e forumit se si mendoni:

*Cilat jane vlerat e shoqerise shqiptare per boten?*

Nuk dua qe te postoni ne kete teme emra shqiptaresh te shquar ne bote, as momente historike te lavdishme te popullit shqiptar. Ky nuk eshte qellimi i kesaj teme. Qellimi i kesaj teme eshte se cfare kemi ne si shqiptare per ti ofruar botes si eksport vlerash apo kulturor. Cfare leksione kemi nxjerre ne nga historia apo cfare traditash kemi te cilat mund te jene me interes per mbare popujt e botes.

Albo

----------


## flory80

Unë do të përmendja këtu tolerancën fetare.
Kjo është një nga krenaritë tona kombëtare, ku Shqiptarë të feve të ndryshme e duan njëri tjetrin pa marë parasysh përkatësinë e tij/saj fetare. (nuk e kam fjalën për ekstremistë të çfardo lloj besimi) 
Dhe në botën e ditëve tona kjo është një karakteristikë për të qënë krenar.
Shqiptarët janë ndoshta të vetmit njerëz në botë që përdorin shprehjen "gjysëm mysliman, gjysëm i krishterë" kur i pyesin për përkatësinë fetare.
Kjo do të thotë se ne jemi ndoshta të vetmit që nuk marim parasysh faktorin "fe" në lidhjen e martesave.
Unë personalisht jam krenar për këtë!

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ky nuk eshte qellimi i kesaj teme. Qellimi i kesaj teme eshte se cfare kemi ne si shqiptare per ti ofruar botes si eksport vlerash apo kulturor.


Shum e leht o Albo, pyet boten se cfare vlera ka mare nga shqiptaret.




> Cfare leksione kemi nxjerre ne nga historia


Nga cila histori? Nga ajo qe akoma nuk ka dale ne drite? Nje popull qe nuk njeh historine e tij, eshte i denuar ta riperserise.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Korcaro , prape me gure ti, shqiptaret me buke minoritareve, keta me gure, po ca behet keshtu, mos doni tja nisim me kallash qe te vini ne vete ju asisojte qe na jeni hedhur si morri. Sdoni as qe te kruajme koken ndersa na pini gjakun, kjo eshte me e forta.

Vlerat shqiptare jane hedhur ne kosh nga qypat qe rriti komunizmi ketej e titizmi ne Kosove. Tani kane ngelur vec veset, ato i kemi shtuar duke marre ne mase ato te perendimit.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Dakort jam me ty, kur thua qe jam minoritet, ti je shumica. Ajo shumice qe shum bukur e perkufizon si me vese.

----------


## Izadora

kemi vlera

pavaresisht nga ndryshimet ekonomike dhe politike

prap kemi vlerat tona duke i krahasuar me vendin ku jetoj 

bujare, mikprites,paqesore,
familjen e kemi te shenjt





> Nga cila histori? Nga ajo qe akoma nuk ka dale ne drite? Nje popull qe nuk njeh historine e tij, eshte i denuar ta riperserise.


eshte e vertet qe per vendet jashte nuk ka nje panoram te qarte per shqiperin, duke qene per nje kohe te gjate ne harres.

me te vertet qe jemi nje vend i vogel por kemi dhe ne vlerat dhe traditat tona si gjithe popujt e tjere.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> kemi vlera
> 
> pavaresisht nga ndryshimet ekonomike dhe politike
> 
> prap kemi vlerat tona duke i krahasuar me vendin ku jetoj 
> 
> bujare, mikprites,paqesore,
> familjen e kemi te shenjt


Izadora, po ta shikosh cfare shkruan Albo ne postimin e tij, do shikosh se kerkohet te flitet per ato vlera qe ne kemi transmetuar  apo qe mund ti transmetojme botes.

Bujaria, mikpritja nuk jane ekslusive shqiptare.

----------


## brandon

Vlerat Shqiptare jane ato te trasheguarat nga prinderit tane dhe ato te mesuara ne shkolle. Puna p sh eshte nje vlere universale qe i reziston cdo epoke, por edhe vlera te tjera te cilat ndryshojne me kohen, keshtu qe vazhdimisht lindin vlera te reja me te cilat duhet te familjarizohemi!
Persa i perket vendit tone ne te shkuaren problemi ishte te luftohej analfabetizmi dhe mesohej gjuha shqipe qe shpesh injorohej me qejf nga te tjeret!
Po ashtu duheshin rrenjosur dhe shperndare ato vlera qe rridhnin nga bashkimi kombetar dhe historia e tij.
Duheshin kultivuar dhe shperndare vlerat qe rridhnin nga lufta Nacionalclirimtare.
Ajo qe mesohej nga trashegimia dhe shkolla ishin parime dhe programe guide qe vinte nga lart dhe pranoheshin nga te gjithe. Por i referohej nje shoqerie te ndryshme (nga e sotmja), te qendrueshme, edhe pse embrionet e nje shoqerie industriale po fillonin te lulezonin!
Me fjale te tjera, ne te shkuaren ishte me e thjeshte te dije se cfare do te mesoje, pasi kishte dije te sigurta.
Sot procesi formativ bazohet mbi pasigurine, pasi mungon nje "gozhde" ku mund te varen te vertetat e qendrueshme. Plus kesaj eshte e veshtire per te ditur me saktesi se cfare duhet te mesojne te rinjte per ti pergatitur per boten e neserme.
Gjithe kjo mplekset dhe me gjera te tjera : p sh mesimi i metodave , vlerave, dhe ne pergjithesi aftesise per te kuptuar dhe lokalizuar problemin.
Per te tentuar te kuptojme se cilat jane vlerat e shoqerise tone ,se cfare duhet te na mesoje shkolla ,me pare nevojitet te kuptojme se cila eshte shenja ku do te orientohet "shenjestra".
Problemi per te gjithe qendron prape ai, qe ne i drejtohemi nje te ardhmje ku pjesa me e madhe e saj eshte e padukshme.
Po ashtu mund te kujtojme qe shkolla nuk ka qene asnjehere ne gjendje te na "furnizoje" me mesime te vlefshme per gjithe jeten. P sh, rasti i nje mjeku te shquar.
Mjekesia ,sic e dime, eshte ne evoluzion te vazhdueshem dhe askush prej nesh nuk do t ja besonte shendetin e tij nje mjeku qe eshte laureuar 30-40 vjet me pare ,pa u axhornuar.
Kjo eshte e vlefshme per cdo lloj profesioni tjeter.
Pra n q s ambienti ku jetojme eshte ne trasformim , edhe vlerat e shoqerise tone, si te gjitha ato vlera te shoqerive te qyteteruara, duhet te pasqyrojne kete trasformim.

----------


## iliria e para

Besa ka qene dikure vlera me e madhe. Mikpritja poashtu. Po sot sa na kan mbetur nga keto? 
Shume, shume, pak. Korrupcioni, genjeshtra, jane bere te rendoma dhe normale (norme) ne shoqerine shqiptare, por edhe ne shtetet fqinje dhe bile me shume ne vendet e lindjes dhe afrikane. Pra ne aty jemi tani. Me keto shtete. Kulturen jemi duke zhdukur dhe jemi duke futur ne kulturen tone, ne nje ane ate arabe , kurse ne tjetren ate perendimore. Ketu do te behet nje perplasje e hatasheme nje dite.

----------


## brandon

Cilado parti qe te jete ne pushtet, cilado qofte ngjyra politike qe nje vend do ti jape te ardhmes , duhet te beje gjithmone llogarite me kete realitet te ri, pasi cdo gje eshte e lidhur me tjetren: globalizimi, teknologjia,ekonomia, kultura dhe jane bere     aspekte te ndrysme te te njejtit realitet.
Dhe kjo duket qarte qe ne cdo vend ka nje paralelizem , midis rritjes se mirqenies ( qe shprehet te prodhushmeria), rritjes teknologjike, rritjes ekonomike  dhe asaj kulturore. 
Cdo njera influencon tjetren dhe eshte e veshtire te kuptohet se cila eshte nena dhe cila bija!
Megjithate rritja kulturore dhe e vlerave duket se eshte ne te vertete faktori vendimtar per tu "ngjitur": ne te veterte bota eshte plote me vende ne rrugen e zhvillimit , qe ne teori ,mund te kene ne dispozicion qofte tekonolgjite ,qofte projekte ekonomike per tu ngritur , por nuk ja dalin dot mbane!
N q s ,per absurditet, do te coheshin dy miljone hollandeze ne cdo pjese te pabanuar te globit, dhe te liheshin atje ,pa ndihma, me siguri pas 25 -vjetesh nuk do te gjenim skeletet e tyre , por universitete dhe fusha tenisi.
Kjo sepse pasurite mendore te shoqeruara nga disa vlera ( si shpirti i vetemohimit, moskokefortesia,afetsia per tu organizuar dhe ndermarre, sensi i rrezikut,te pershtaturit,etj) jane baza e cdo zhvillimi njerezor dhe ekonomik.
Per nje udhetim plot me rreziqe por dhe oportunitete, nje udhetim qe kerkon, nje timon , gas, por edhe frenat e dores qe duhen ngritur ndonjehere, nje udhetim qe kerkon njohje dhe aftesi guide te ndryshme nga e shkuara, ashtu sikurse eshte kaluar nga karrocat me kuaj ,ne makina , ne aeroplan.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Tek ne si popull, me pelqen shume serioziteti e perceptimi i shakase se tepert. Jemi miq te sinqerte e duam fort kedo na afron me pasterti. Me pelqen shume deshira per pune e vullneti per te arritur sa me larte, e shpesh here ia arrijme. Me pelqen edhe kerkesa qe kane prinderit tane nga ne, duke pasur parasysh qe ata nuk kane pasur te njejtat mundesi shkollimi, pune etj e keshtu pretendojne per ne: Kjo ne fakt eshte deshire per cdo prind ne Bote, por tek ne nenat tona te pakten ta ngulisin aq fort ne mendje qe ne vogeli, saqe do ishte nje zhgenjim i madh mos e arrije :buzeqeshje: 
Si vlere do thoja edhe turpin. Eshte mire qe njeriu te kete turp; Ne me te vertete jemi ne kohe moderne, por cdo gje duhet me kufi e tek ne qendron akoma ai turpi, ai respekti per me te madhin e keshtu me rradhe.
Ne perfundim me pelqejne shume traditat tona: Dasmat tona qe jane aq te hareshme, aq madheshtore, qe mbledhin te gjithe njerezit nga ana e anes, njerez qe ndoshta nuk do kishim pasur mundesi t'i takonim nqs nuk do konsideroheshin dasmat sic konsiderohen tek ne, me mbi 100 e kusur persona minimumi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brandon

Turpi, vertet , se e  harruam, qe eshte nje virtyt i lene menjane, dhe shpesh konsiderohet si "dobesi".( Ana tjeter e medaljes)
Jetojme ne epoken e parase , ku eshte e thjeshte te behesh viktime e konsumizmit  dhe mirazheve te tij, te prosperitetit dhe luksit, qe duke pare televizorin duket sikur i ke ne xhep.
Sa me e madhe te jete injoranca e brezave te rinj qe rriten pa shkolle dhe pa tradite , aq me thjeshte eshte te refuzojne vlerat e modeleve te vjetra , e qe i jepen me gjithe mish e shpirt nje bote qe e terheq me mitet e saj.
Ne kete pike s ka me shqiptare, kolumbiane,pakistane,nigjeriane,indiane,braziliane  , por vetem konsumatore te fuqishem ,te obsesionuar nga nevoja e parase :  Rruga drejt humbjes se vlerave kombetare dhe identitetit eshte sheshuar.

----------


## iktuus

*jane dy gjerat qe do vlersoja tek populli yne
1)afrimitetin
2)sakrificen
TURPI  NUK ESHTE VLERE POR VETI TURPI LIDHET ME INDIVIDIN DHE MENTALITETIN
[Iafrimitetin them se respektojm familjen dhe per mua baza e nje shoqerie nuk eshte individi por familja
sakrificen them gjithashtu se jemi nje popull shume i lodhur nga vuajtjet qe per tu lehtesuar sadopak nga vuajtja na eshte dashur shume sakrific
ne jete nuk ka leksion me te mbar se vuajtja, vuajtja eshte enciklopedi ne shqiptaret e kemi lexuar mire[/I]*

----------


## sulioti

vlerat i pershtaten kohrave dhe koha ndryshon ecen me ritmin e jetes.ne shqiperi kure eshte dashur besa ka qen eshte zbatuar deri diku tani pothuajse nuk ekziston sa per harmoni fetare ne shqiperi nuk ka harmoni po jan shume gjera qe bejn te gjitha se bashku te duket se ekziston sikur ka harmoni fetare.sa per mikpritjen mund te them se ne mase te gjere egziston akoma por une do te doja te permendja ketu disa antivlera qe te gjithe ne te mendohemi me mire per te gjetur vlerat tona te verteta persh nje antivlere e jona dhe me e keqja eshte se ne jemi sote te percare ju mun tju duket shaka po un e kam seriozisht e them kete  se jemi te percare  sepse ne nuk kemi nje orientim te qarte kombtar per te ardhmen persh per hir te kombit te beheshim te gjithe me nje fe ti besonim thjeshte zotit si zot .nje antivler tjeter eshte gjakmarrja e vllavrasja dhe kjo me e keqe akoma dhe nje tjeter akoma eshte se shqiptaret kan ben shum per te huajt dhe pak per vendin e tyre une me shume se vlera do te thoja se kemi antivlera dhe kjo per vete faktin se populli shqiptar ne gji te vete ne njeqind burra dhjete i ka te mire e nendhjete tradhtare dhe historia e tregon me mire se te gjitha hidhni nnje sy hartave te vjetra sa ka qen pellazgia sa ka qen iliria e sa jemi sot dhe e gjitha kjo vjen si pasoj a antivlerave qe kemi ne ne gjirin e  kombit ton si pasoj e mosdashuris per atdheun etj etj;;;;

----------


## brandon

Me gjithe traditat dhe virtytet e mira qe na kane lene te paret tane,qe jane identifikimi yne, dhe qe duhet te ndihemi krenar me to , le ta themi ketu midis nesh, qe ka edhe disa zakone qe ndikojne ndjeshem ne kontekstin kulturor.
Ne ne Shqiperi kemi nje kulture qe nxjerr me shume ne evidence aspektin fetar, patriot, letrar, filozofik, apo ndoshta dhe ajo e militantizmit partiak, flitet aq shume per te shkuaren sikur te mos egzistonte e tashmja,sikur jetohet ne nje te shkuar eterne.
Duket sikur e tashmja i perket nje realiteti i larget , dhe harrohet e sotmja dhe aktualiteti.
Ka pak ndjeshmeri  per shkencen dhe teknologjine( kam parasysh kur flitet me skepticizem apo deri ne armiqesi per to), per problematiken e kohes .
Edhe sepse kerkuesit flasin pak duke mos favorizuar vetedijen e opinionit .
Mjafton te shikosh temat qe mbysin forumin, mjafton te lexosh te perditshmet.
Tek ne kultura klasike dhe ajo shkencore vazhdojne te ngelen te ndara. Ose me mire ajo klasikja vazhdon te injoroje vlerat e asaj shkencore.
Asnje shkencetar nuk do te guxonte te pranonte injorancen e tij ne lidhje me shkrimtaret e medhenj klasike;, do te ndihej calaman, i pa kulture.
Kurse nje letrar ( sikurse ne parlament) mund te thote  qetesisht , pa u turperuar fare, qe nuk kupton asgje nga shkenca.
Dhe jo vetem kaq ,por zakonisht ky lloj pohimi mirepritet me buzeqeshje solidarizuese.
Njesoj si te forumi kur nje nje postim pershendetet me nje (.......................) nga nje anetar tjeter.
Te nenvleresojme problematiken e kohes  ,do te thote te mos jemi ne gjendje te kuptojme ate qe ndodh ne bote, te mos dime te lexojme kohen tone!

----------


## chino

Perpos ketyre vlerave qe u ceken deri tani, p.sh.:

- Jemi popull, i cili ne hitorine e tij mijeravjeqare nuk ka udhehequr lufte institucionale per te shfarosur nje popull tjeter. Me kete dallohemi se pari nga Ballkani dhe pastaj edhe ndoshta nga 90% te gjithe popujve te Botes.

- Jemi popull mjeshter per mbijetese. Dhe ate pa marrur ndihme te huaj e cila ia vlen te ceket. Nuk ka shume popuj qe rezistojne gjitha ato perandori e gjithe keta fqinje ataviste pa u bere vet i tille dhe pa e humbur vetedijen si komb.  

- Cka me duket poashtu e rendesishme, dhe cka pak a shume vec u tha: Jemi popull me nje dukuri te hatashme, te cilen do e pershkruaja me nje ndjenje te mrekullueshme per te marrur instinktivisht ne menyre kolektive vendime te duhura; bashkedyzohemi me kohen, pesojme metamorfoze, mirepo pa e hedhur poshte gjenezen. 

Keto ishin disa vlera te cilat, sic me duket mua, na vecojne nga te pakten shumica e popujve tjere. Pra "eksporti" yne per Boten. Perndryshe, bindja ime si njeri qe kam jetuar ne tri shoqeri joshqiptare deri sot, eshte se *nese jetojme ne kushte te barabarta me tjeret, jemi nje nder popujt me individet me te shkathet kudo dhe ne cilendo lemi*.


.

----------


## kiniku

> *Cilat jane vlerat e shoqerise shqiptare per boten?*


Albo, a po tallesh me ne Shqiptaret e gjoore apo cka?

----------


## chino

> Albo, a po tallesh me ne Shqiptaret e gjoore apo cka?


Personalisht kete pyetje e cmoj per shume arsye. Me se shumeti per shkak se permban nje 'mendim misionar', deshiren per t'i dhene dicka botes, per t'u bere pjese aktive e saj. 


.

----------


## brandon

> Tek ne si popull, me pelqen shume serioziteti e perceptimi i shakase se tepert. Jemi miq te sinqerte e duam fort kedo na afron me pasterti. Me pelqen shume deshira per pune e vullneti per te arritur sa me larte, e shpesh here ia arrijme. Me pelqen edhe kerkesa qe kane prinderit tane nga ne, duke pasur parasysh qe ata nuk kane pasur te njejtat mundesi shkollimi, pune etj e keshtu pretendojne per ne: Kjo ne fakt eshte deshire per cdo prind ne Bote, por tek ne nenat tona te pakten ta ngulisin aq fort ne mendje qe ne vogeli, saqe do ishte nje zhgenjim i madh mos e arrije
> Si vlere do thoja edhe turpin. Eshte mire qe njeriu te kete turp; Ne me te vertete jemi ne kohe moderne, por cdo gje duhet me kufi e tek ne qendron akoma ai turpi, ai respekti per me te madhin e keshtu me rradhe.
> Ne perfundim me pelqejne shume traditat tona: Dasmat tona qe jane aq te hareshme, aq madheshtore, qe mbledhin te gjithe njerezit nga ana e anes, njerez qe ndoshta nuk do kishim pasur mundesi t'i takonim nqs nuk do konsideroheshin dasmat sic konsiderohen tek ne, me mbi 100 e kusur persona minimumi


Turpi eshte me te vertete dicka e harruar, por ben pjese tek te drejtat universale te njeriut.
Dhe kjo rrjedh nga pranimi i bere(vlera)       qe cdo qenie njerezore eshte njesoj e rendesishme ,pavaresisht nga pozicioni i pushtetit , pasuria,rraca,feja, aftesite e tij.
Kjo vlere nuk ndryshon , qofte per kriminelin qofte per ate qe ben nje jete te ndershme, qofte per kryeministrin qofte per ate qe kerkon pune te homonia, si per te talentuarin dhe per te mangetin psiqik, si per mafiozin dhe per "gentleman"-in, si per maskarain dhe per te ciltrin , njesoj edhe per te turpshmin me te paturpshmin.
Megjithate jo cdo lloj sjellje eshte e pranueshme,por do te thote qe edhe krimineli me i keq ka te drejte per nje trajtim dinjitoz.
Disi e veshtire per mentalitetin tone shqiptar, per ta pranuar kete realitet te ri qe ka sjelle progresi. Por nuk eshte e thene qe te gjitha vlerat qe sjell zhvillimi te jene superiore ne lidhje me ato te shkuarat.
Sa per dasmat jeni juve qe nuk juve qe nuk preferoni me aromen e rrushit nen hije tek havllia, por ju pelqejne restorante me fruta deti  dhe gjithe gezimi qe rridhte nga vlerat e kenges se dashur te Albert Tafanit, nga vallet dhe kostumet e bukura popullore;
...................
vajzat si sorkadhe,
djemte si petrita, 
hedhin kenge e valle,
anembane,
Si ylber me ngjyra,
vezullojne dritat
............................
gjithe ai entuziazem ka rreshqitur ne nje terren corodites , si ajo  e Xhakos (Michael Jackson):
He hey 
Billy Jean 
take my love 
...............
but this child 
is not my son
.....................
kur senset dhe sensacionet afirmohen  pa rezistence dhe  gezimi mund degradoje ne trishtim, bashke me pasojat fizike qe mund te vine nga humbja e reflekseve. Per fat qe nuk ja kuptojme te gjitha tekstet e kengeve, por pervec ekzaltimit , s ma merr mendje te kene vlere tjeter.
Por c ti besh , e drejta juaj ; keshtu ju pelqen. Ju pelqen juve , por me shume shtepive discograike qe jane te vetmet qe fitojne nga kjo feste.
Ma merr mendja qe ne mund te jemi brezi i fundit qe flasim,traditat e mira, dhe ndoshta kenget e bukura popullore dhe sidomos ato polifonike do ngelen si kujtese neper disqe per te shuar kuriozitetin apo vertetuar dyshimin e ndonje  studiuesi te huaj.
Nuk di ne se do te mundim ti konservojme me fanatizem sic kane bere napoletanet me "Saracino"-n , "Maruzzella"-n, apo greket me buzukun e tyre, nuk  e di ne se do ti rezistojme rregullave te kerkeses dhe ofertes qe sjell progresi.
Si tjeter vlere do te shtoja edhe shpirtin kritik, do te shtoja edhe kompeticionin,kerkimin,             por qe per fat te keq eshte shume i kushtueshem dhe qe ndoshta nuk mund t ja lejojme vetes.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nejse sa per ate qe te behet dasma tek havllia rrushit me mire qe kemi hecur perpara mer cun se te binte hardhuca ne mes te darkes ne pjate hahaha Pastaj beheshin dasmat neper fusha e neper shtepia qenuk kishe shpesh here vend e nuk kenaqeshe sic duhet; per mos folur per gatimet qe laheshin neper legenat e gjithe lagjes qe s'i dihet as per cfare perdoreshin.
Nejse sot cdo gje eshte me komode e me higjenike. Nuk jam e mendimit qe keto progrese nuk jane te dobishme, perkundrazi na rehatojne e sidomos na lehtesojne jeten... Ndoshta ti je mashkull e nuk e di, por me aq sa kam pare per grate nje dasem apo banket ka qene shume e veshtire, sepse cdo pune, cdo larje enesh e rrobash, cdo gatim, cdo pazar duhej te behej nga ato e nqs nuk do ishin gati apapapa sa keq ose do quheshe grua e pa zonja nga te gjithe ose do te zinte frika se mos te kapte burri me shqelma :perqeshje: 

Shkurt progresi duhet se ndryshe me mire e bejme si te paret e njerezimit, bejme fare jete nomade e shtegetojme ku te jete ngrohte edhe te kete ushqim, edhe se me popullsine e socme 6 miliard e gjys s'ma ha menia t'ia arrijme dot nje jete te ketille:d

----------

